# 1986 fuel pressure problem



## papamafioso (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok, I have a project car that has me stumped. 1986, standard NT, with digital dash. I will start with the symptoms.

Starts fine and revs past 2k for about 20-30 sec. Then it starts starving for fuel and running very rich. After I let off throttle and allow it to idle for another 20-30 sec, it will then rev past 2k for about 5-10 sec. If I pinch the return line (thus forcing pressure to fuel rail) it will rev, but still running rich. 

Diagnostics thus far (per nissan manual).

1. MAF meter checks out.
2. Fuel pressure regulator and solenoid valve checks out.
3. Fuel pump has continuity and checks out (also replaced with same results)
4. Exaust not blocked.

I have yet to replace the ECU (next on list). Inital code was for fuel pump (22). My concern is (as anyones would be), will this fix it? So I am refereing this to you fine viewers for any insight. 

Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When you checked the fuel pressure regulator, did you install a temporary fuel pressure gauge at the fuel filter outlet and measure the actual pressures as per the Nissan FSM? The rich running condition could still be caused by a faulty regulator or you may have leaking fuel injectors. Pull all the spark plugs and see if any of them are blackened with carbon which may point you to a leaking injector.


----------

